# Component Transfer?



## ghostrider2234 (11 Oct 2012)

Im a reservist, so i put my CT in almost 2 years ago. im fully quilified with reg force 3s. mods 1-9. Ive tried to contact ottawa, but they will not return any phone calls. Im wondering if anybody has some info to help me. I know theres a recruiting lull currently, but i keep seeing that the engineers are accepting applications. 

Thanks.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (11 Oct 2012)

There is nothing you can do. I have had a Component Transfer in for almost a year now for a trade that is in demand (Marine Engineer). During this time I have had almost no contact with Ottawa except to tell me it is time to take my interview and then nothing after that. They will contact you when they contact you, from what I understand this process can sometimes take many years to get through. Best of luck with your application but it could still be a while.


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2012)

ghostrider2234 said:
			
		

> Im wondering if anybody has some info to help me.



"Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0


----------



## TN2IC (11 Oct 2012)

Good day,
                 I appied for a CT back in 2003. And I got switch over to the Reg Force in Nov 2005. So it did take a bit for me. Not sure why. But keep your head up and play along. If you want it, you will get it. Just a waiting game. Best of luck.

Regards,
Macey


----------

